# Introducing my beasts



## greencoffeepot (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all, just wanted to say hello to anyone here, I'm usually lurking in cat chat but I don't have cat but do have two snakes! I've had them both since they were tiny, I have loved watching them grow and finding out about good care, and I find them so fascinating.

They are: Luna, 18 month Crawl Cay Boa constrictor



And Basil, nearly two year old normal Cornsnake, missing since Christmas  I miss his cheeky little face


----------

